# No.2A Hawk-Eye Camera Model A



## rouxinol (Dec 24, 2010)

I recently got this camera and am now trying to find out more information.  However, I can't seem to find it at all on the web about this model! This site Kodak Hawk-Eye Cameras has No.2A Hawk-Eye stated, but no extra information provided and nothing on differentiating between the models.

The apparence is very similar to the Model B of this camera No.2A Brownie with some slight difference in the parts.

Here's the information printed inside the camera:
No.2A Hawk-Eye Camera
Model A
U.S. Patents
Jan.12.1897
Apr.11 1899.  Apr.14.1903
Manufactured by
Eastman Kodak Co.
Successor to Blair Camera Co.
Rochester. N.Y. U.S.A.​
On the strap outside the camera it has "No.2A Hawk-Eye" printed on it.

I'd appreciate if anyone can tell me more specifics about this camera.  I'm not sure what those dates mean? When is it made, exactly? Why is it so difficult to find information on Model A? What is its approximate worth today?

Thank you!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 24, 2010)

rouxinol said:


> I recently got this camera and am now trying to find out more information.  However, I can't seem to find it at all on the web about this model! This site Kodak Hawk-Eye Cameras has No.2A Hawk-Eye stated, but no extra information provided and nothing on differentiating between the models.
> 
> The apparence is very similar to the Model B of this camera No.2A Brownie with some slight difference in the parts.
> 
> ...



Hi,

There were three variations, the 2 (made between 1928-33), the 2A (made between 1928-30) and the 3 (made between 1929-34). Difference between them ws the size. Probably worth between $30-50 depending on condition. Photos might help.


----------

